# What to put on new table saw table to prevent rust?



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Got a Powermatic PM2000 delivered Friday. Got it all put together, this thing's SWEEEET!!!!! (sorry for the gloat!! ;-) I cleaned off the surface coating the factory puts on, I'm wondering if I should apply a coat of car wax or something to prevent rust? I have read that car wax is OK, but also that only floor wax should be used, as car wax contains silicone (though I'm not sure all car waxes do). I've also seen this mentioned:http://www.apar-supply.com/botosuluandr1.html and this http://www.amazon.com/PMS-Products-...U8/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_1/103-7249933-2372635 I'm wondering what people here are using. Specific product recommendations appreciated!!!

TIA

Dan


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

I use Johnsons paste wax on mine. I had been using just oil but down here in Florida it just doesn't last long enough. The wax has no silicones in it. I hate silicone near wood.


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Is this a floor wax? Several people have suggest it, so I'll give it a try. Hate to seem dim, but could you describe the container so I know what to look for? So often there's a whole "line" of products under one name, I want to be sure to get the right one.

Dan

EDIT: Is this the one:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 25, 2007)

I use top coat it is made for cast iron surfaces. You can get it at Lee Valley and sometimes the hardware store for around $13(USD) a can but it lasts forever. http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=40952&cat=1,43415,43440&ap=1


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

My container is a round "tin" about 2-3 inches in diameter and about 1 1/2 high with a pry-off lid. You rub it in with a cloth.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Dan9876 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is this a floor wax? Several people have suggest it, so I'll give it a try. Hate to seem dim, but could you describe the container so I know what to look for? So often there's a whole "line" of products under one name, I want to be sure to get the right one.
> 
> Dan
> 
> EDIT: Is this the one:


Thats it!


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I have seen "Top Coat" mentioned, a couple comments on Amazon weren't too favorable (though others were) for whatever that's worth. One person said "I have used TOPCOTE spray for several years on my table saw. This product does not seem to look or last like the old orange colored can or the real old pump spray bottle that I use to get. The current stuff now has a white flakey coating that flakes off and is sticky, the boards don't seem to slide like before." Over all, the product got at 3 out of 5 from 13 reviewers, Again, for what that's worth. 

Think I might start with wax just to get something on there while I continue to check other products, like "table top lube" which I just came across http://www.empiremfg.com/products/otc/tabletop/index.html


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*The best way I have found to keep*

rust from forming on my table saw is to keep passing wood over it. Seems that the friction generated by the soft carress of the wood fibers activates the natural rust repellant imbued in all quality saw tables.

Well, you have already recieved plenty of great advice so let me just say, congratulations on your newest (surely not the last) acquisition and keep us posted on how you put it to good use.

Ed


----------



## GilaJorge (Sep 14, 2007)

Johnsons paste wax is what I was told and have used...no rust...


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies on this, just applied the 2nd coat of Johnson's, will buff it out in about an hour. 

Dan


----------



## Spyko (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a block of candle wax that I use. I just rub it over the surface and buff it with a pc. of old denim. It's harder than the floor wax and lasts a long time. One side of the block is flat from the table, and the other is notched from the many screws I've dragged across it to make them easier to drive in hardwoods. It's solid, not paste so there's never any 'squeezeout" from the screws, just flakes you can brush away. I've been using the same 4 x 6 block for about 10 years.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

You should be able to buy blocks of wax from a drug store. Used for arthitic hands.
johnep


----------



## thingthatshouldntbe (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree with the other guys Johnsons paste wax has worked well for me. I live in southern louisiana and rust is always a problem with the high humidity we have year round and I have used Johnsons on all my table tops and no rust. Also it leaves a really smooth surface that the wood will just glide almost like its on a cushion of air, and as mentioned before no silicone.


----------

